# Stephen Jackson Wants Out Of G-State - Knicks Is One Of His Prefer Destinations



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> On this rainy and dreary day in New York City this afternoon, *Stephen Jackson *and *Al Harrington* were at South Street Seaport for a block party put on by their sneaker company Protege. One of the MCs at the event asked Stack Jack in front of the crowd whether he thought the Warriors were going to make the playoffs. Jackson paused then smiled before responding, “Um…I don’t think I’ll be a Warrior next year. I’m looking to leave.”
> 
> Harrington, who was standing beside Jackson, was gleaming with joy at this statement. As you all know, the two were teammates with each other for the Warriors and Harrington left on bad terms with the team - particularly *Don Nelson*. I asked Harrington if Jackson’s statement shocked him. He laughed then responded, “No I wasn’t surprised. We talk all the time so I knew already. Honestly sometimes you need a change and I hope this change is to come out to New York - that would be nice.”
> 
> ...


http://dimemag.com/2009/08/breaking-news-stephen-jackson-wants-out-of-golden-state/

Damn, S-Jax if you looking to go somewhere to win a championship you better scratch New York off that list. :nonono:


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Stephen Jacksn Wants Out Of G-State - Knicks Is One Of His Prefer Destinations*

31 years old and a signed to four more years, each year escalating in salary. Pass.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Stephen Jacksn Wants Out Of G-State - Knicks Is One Of His Prefer Destinations*

no chance in hell, close thread


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

can you imagine all the trouble he can get into in nyc?


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> can you imagine all the trouble he can get into in nyc?


In today's news, N.B.A. player Stephen Jackson was found lying naked in a drug induced stupor caused by a plethora of drugs next to a naked federal agent who was disguised as illegal male Haitian immigrant working as a prostitute who was found dead from a shot to the face being an illegally owned firearm wielded by Jackson. There altercation might have been caused by the agents claims that his dog fighting pitbull could beat Jackson's.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> In today's news, N.B.A. player Stephen Jackson was found lying naked in a drug induced stupor caused by a plethora of drugs next to a naked federal agent who was disguised as illegal male Haitian immigrant working as a prostitute who was found dead from a shot to the face being an illegally owned firearm wielded by Jackson. There altercation might have been caused by the agents claims that his dog fighting pitbull could beat Jackson's.


Lmao. Classic.


----------

